# Goat DNA Testing?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anyone used the goat DNA testing through ADGA or UC davis (ADGA uses UCDavis - just cheaper to go through ADGA)

Because of the uncertainty of Trinity's kids, I am thinking about doing it once they are born - what do you all think.

I saw Joe Dirt breed her on a Sunday, and then on Monday, Blue broke through - so there is ALWAYS a chance. If Joe ment so much to you and you really wanted to keep some of Joe's kids, would you be willing to pay the $40.00 a kid to have them tested to be certain??

Thanks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would definately be willing to pay the $40 to get them tested, but don't you think you'll be able to tell if they're Joe's or Blue's??


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yes definitely!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

though i wouldn't test all of them.. just one.. if one is joes.. wouldn't they all be joes?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

From my understanding there can be multiple sires for a litter if all "did the deed". And honestly, if they were unregistered, I don't think it would bother me as much, but they are registered and I would possibly be lying on the registry, which I would feel terrible about.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they arent ADGA registered so you will have to do the DNA testing on your own......or are they ADGA registered? 


Yah Joe meant so much to you --- in the long run it will be worth the money to know.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not ADGA yet, but I have been talking to them so that I can dual register my herd with them. I went to the UCDavis site, and it is $50.00 if you go straight threw them, so it still is real reasonable and DH said he wants me to do it also


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats great. praying real hard for a mini joe dirt boy :leap:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought the animal had to be alive to get a sample for DNA testing. How do they do this with an animal who is no longer around. Is there a big sample tank somewhere? Can you tell that I am new to all this?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she just needs to take a sample from Blue and if it isnt Blue that is their daddy then it is Joe. :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, I sure would do it.

I wish I would of known about that years ago. I had a doe that delivered triplets. I know with all my heart that two are from my buck and the other one is from a buck I took the doe to. As I was taking Sophie out to the trailer my buck got on her and I could not get him off, then I loaded her and took her to another buck. Me mounted her because I was right there. So I am like 100% sure they are from two different dads. 

I asked a so called GREAT vet about it and she said it was not possible. (I new she was wrong).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray ...that they are Joe's ray:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I would definitely do it then. It would give you the peace of mind you need and it would give your customers peace of mind by knowing definitely who sired their goat.


----------

